# نظام تبريد هواء الدخول في التوربينات الغازية



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (12 نوفمبر 2010)

كما هو معروف ان الطاقة المنتجة تنخفض كلما زادات درجة حرارة الجو كما في الصيف والعكس صحيح . لذلك فان هذا النظام يعتمد على تقليل درجة حرارة الهواء الداخل بواسطة ضخ كمية من الماء البارد (11 درجة مئوية ) في وجه الهواء الداخل بعد فلتر الهواء . وبذلك يتم تخفيض درجة حرارة الهواء قبل دخوله الى الضاغط , ويساعد ذلك في زيادة كفاءة وأداء عملية توليد الطاقة تصل الى حوالي 20 % . أي أنه لو كانت التربينة تنتج 60 ميغاوات فانه بعد تركيب هذا النظام سوف يرتفع الانتاج الى حوالي 72 ميغاوات بزيادة قدرها 12 ميغا وات وهي زيادة مغتبرة ومقبوله . 
ويبين الرسم رقم 1 علاقة الطاقة وكمية الهواء والحرارة مع درجة حرارة الجو : 





طريقة العمل 
ويبين الشكل التالي طريقة عمل هذا النظام , حيث يتم ضخ الماء البارد في وجه الهواء الداخل بعد فلتر الهواء . وتقوم الرشاشات المركبة (Nozzles) في النظام بتفتيت ذرات الماء الى ذرات صغيرة ليسهل عملية التبادل الحراري بين الماء البارد والهواء . 
ثم يدخل الهواء البارد عبر شبكة خاصة لتنقيته من ذرات الماء أو أي أجسام أخرى ويكمل الهواء المبرد منظومة توليد الطاقة بحيث يتم ضغطه في الضاغط تم يمزج مع الوقود ليتم الاحتراق الكامل ثم تدخل الغازات الحارة ذات المحتوى الحراري العالى الى ريش التربية لتحريكها بالسرعة المطلوبة , وبالتالي يتم تحريك محور المولد المتصل بمحور التريبنة لتتولد الطاقة الكهربائية .




وتعتمد كمية المياه المضخة في نظام تبريد على قدرة ونوع التربية . ويبين الجدول التالي تغير كمية المياه مع قدرة الوحدات وايضا مقدار ونسبة الزيادة في القدره عند استخدام هذه الطريقة .




مكونات نظام تبريد الهواء : 
سوف نقوم بشرح مكونات الهواء حسب شركة Mee Industries INC في نظامها المدعو Mee Fog System حيث تم تركيب هذا النظام كما تدعي الشركة في أكثر من 350 تربينة غازية قدراتها تتراوح من 5 الى 250 ميغاوات ( موقع الشركة www.meefag.com). 

1- منصة المعدات والتحكم : 
وتحتوي على المضخات ومحابس التحكم واجهزة التبريد كما تحتوي على صندوق التحكم الالكتروني الذي يتحكم في تشغيل وظبط النظام وايقافه . 




2- الرشاشات (Nozzels) 
ان سرعة عملية التبادل الحراري الذي يتم بين ذرات المياه المتطايرو من الرشاشات وبين الهواء الداخل تعتمد بشكل كبير على حجم وسرعة ذراتأو قطرات الماء من الرشاشات . لذلك فقد تم حساب ذلك بدقة في معامل شركة Mee وقد تم تصميم رشاشات مناسبة لهذا الخصوص بحيث تم ضبط فتحات الرشاشات الى حوالي ( Orifice 0.0006 inch) عند ضغط ( psi 2000 ) مما يولد قطرات مياه صغيره جدا يصل قطرها الى عشر شعرة الانسان . ويبين الرسم التالي تركيب الرشاشات من الداخل ومنظر الرشاشات اثناء عمل النظام :







ويبين الرسم الاتي مزيد من التفاصيل عن الرشاشات




مميزات النظام يبين الاتي مميزلا نظام التبريد حسب ما تصفه شركة Mee : 
1. Increased Output by to 20 % . 
2. Improved Heat rate up to 20% . 
3. Reduces NOx Emissions up to 30 %. 
4. Field tested and proven technology - over 350 installation.
5. lowest capital , installation , and O&M costs compared to other cooling technologies .
6. Approaches 100% wet bulb with low inlet pressure drop . 
7. 100% evaporation efficiency if required .
8. ُEasy retofit , only 1-2 day outage.
9. Fog intercooling possible. 
10. Greater profitability and fast payback . 

ويمكن ان نحصر عيوب مثل هذا النظام في التالي : 
1- يحتاج الى مياه تبريد مستمرة متوفرة في مكان التربينات وبمواصفات عالية من أي تكون خالية من الاملاح . 
2- ان مثل هذه الانظمة سوف تضيف معدات واجهزة اضافية الى التربينة , تحتاج الى صيانة دورية . 
3- لابد من حساب دقيق لتكاليف المشروع ومقارنتها بالفوائد المرجوه من هذا النظام


منقــــــــــــــــول للاستفادة
​
www.muhandes.net
​


----------



## zezozero (15 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (18 ديسمبر 2010)

zezozero قال:


> مشكووووووووووووور على المعلومات القيمة


 
شكرا أخي على المرور الكريم


----------



## ياسر الشعار (31 ديسمبر 2010)

معلومات قيمة جيدة
مشكور على الجهد


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (11 يناير 2011)

ياسر الشعار قال:


> معلومات قيمة جيدة
> مشكور على الجهد


 
حياك الله اخ ياسر.... شكرا على المرور الكريم


----------



## andaziar_85 (12 يناير 2011)

شکرا شکرا


----------



## خلوف العراقي (12 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (12 يناير 2011)

andaziar_85 قال:


> شکرا شکرا


 
حياك الله... امل ان تكون مفيدة


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (12 يناير 2011)

خلوف العراقي قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا


 
جزاك الله خيرا على المرور الكريم..... حياك الله وكل الاخوة العراقيين


----------



## eng.salah77 (3 فبراير 2011)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات ووجازاك الله خيرا


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (18 فبراير 2011)

eng.salah77 قال:


> مشكور على هذه المعلومات ووجازاك الله خيرا


 
حياك الله اخي


----------

